# Where can I get a plow from? HELP



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been in dealerships for the past 3months and the cost of a new plow is beyond me right now. I'd like a second hand plow for a 2000 Silverado 1500 Z71. I've look on Craig's list and have seen 7'6'' Western subs for sale I like those I think they will fit my needs, as I am only doing residential and a small lot for now. 

What parts will I need if I do find a plow I like on craig's list? 
1. The plow
2. The truck mount
3. The Wiring Harness
4. The plow controller am I missing anything?


Another question with it being January 10, does it even make sense to buy a plow this late in the season? I've been getting by with a new 2 stage snow thrower.


----------



## Martinson9 (Dec 6, 2006)

Where are you? In Minnesota we still have a lot of snow to plow. The question is, can you find any business this far into the year. In most places you would probably have a hard time finding accounts.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

In Mich, still getting calls. Do I have all the parts to the plow correct?


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

What kind of prices are you seeing for new?

Dealers will give better prices after the season.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

$3600-$4300


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Seems very reasonable...and yes - you got it all...basically tell em you need EVERYTHING - Plow side & Trucks side!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

kg26;1717375 said:


> $3600-$4300


After you buy a uses blade budget at least $1000 for wiring mount etc

New ain't so bad


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

find a cheap 3/4 ton with a plow already on it and put your half ton away for the winter… you can thank me later


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

TPCLandscaping;1717391 said:


> find a cheap 3/4 ton with a plow already on it and put your half ton away for the winter… you can thank me later


x2..........


----------



## ColliCut (Dec 22, 2013)

It can be somewhat difficult (not impossible) to piece together everything you need, as used pieces are hard to find and the prices for new wiring/controller/mounts makes it impractical to buy a used blade. I recommend holding out until you can find a complete set-up that came off your style truck. That's what I did (ended up finding a Western Uni-Mount 7'-6" Poly in great shape for $2,500 on Craigslist), and I don't regret it at all. I spent about $100 replacing all of the hardware and some of the wiring terminals; other than that, I had every single piece that I needed to install it on my truck.

As far as your original question of where to find them... I Googled everything I could think of, and Craigslist was really the best bet. I recommend using a website called Search Tempest, as it will allow you to search all Craigslist locations within a set range, rather than you having to repeat your search on each Craigslist site.

Good luck!


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

TPCLandscaping;1717391 said:


> find a cheap 3/4 ton with a plow already on it and put your half ton away for the winter… you can thank me later


Normally I would think that is a great idea however I cant help but to wonder why are the ones I am seeing for sale and we are still getting snow. Its for sale for a reason.


----------



## MNPLOWCO (Nov 22, 2009)

I have at Fisher MM2 with steel snow foil / new intensifier lights / 1 year old cutting edge with back drag angle iron available. Everything you need.
1. Mount for Chev. (GMC) your year I had it on a older 2003
2. All wiring harness's
3. Fish Stick
4. New motor (1 year)

All in working order. All complete. I have pics but not sure how to get them on the site.

Photos shows well. (what looks like rust on moldboard is NOT. It is just
dirt from slop clean up. I sprayed the blade with WD as things were sticking
as I ran out of my regular spray, so dirt had clung.

I'm in MN. so..........
PM me and give me an email and I can send picks. Price negotiable.
How to deliver?? If you are far away.??


----------



## MNPLOWCO (Nov 22, 2009)

7 1/2 fisher (forgot to add the length)


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Pictures Fisher plow*

Yeah, I'm about 700 miles away in the greater Detroit area. IF you up load them to snapfish or flikr and embed the url I could see them that way.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

kg26;1717604 said:


> Normally I would think that is a great idea however I cant help but to wonder why are the ones I am seeing for sale and we are still getting snow. Its for sale for a reason.


your right… ideal situation is to do what i stated, but i would try not to plan using your half ton for long term… even my one tons i cringe to plow snow with and wonder what repairs i'll need before lawn season.


----------



## MNPLOWCO (Nov 22, 2009)

The plow is now garaged, but I can take photos from different angles if needed, it may take me a day.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

IF it were me, I'd rent/lease an Ag tractor and buy a Kage.
I wouldnt put a plow on a light duty truck (anything below f450 is light duty) if I didn't absolutely have to.

at the end of the season, tractor goes away after storing Kage Box/Blade.

Get about three commercials that pay monthly no matter how much it snows (or how little) they will cover your lease payments and fixed costs.... then IF it snows any other work is set up to make you money.

That is 100% the best way to do it.

If you are hoping to "make a little money on the side" plowing... you WILL cause more damage to your truck through extensive wear and tear than you will make.... I would never buy a used plow truck, EVER... it will need around $2000 in front suspension work, if not Tcase and tranny work. It's the only reason people are selling them,


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Not a bad looking plow TPC.

First thing I would do, if I bought it, would be to cut off half the snow foil. Made a world of difference on my 9 footer. 



.......


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

I always preferred the rubber snow flap to that metal 'claw'


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

tpendagast;1717750 said:


> IF it were me, I'd rent/lease an Ag tractor and buy a Kage.
> I wouldnt put a plow on a light duty truck (anything below f450 is light duty) if I didn't absolutely have to.
> 
> at the end of the season, tractor goes away after storing Kage Box/Blade.
> ...


Wow...way to be completely useless.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think he raised good points, who sells a plow truck in the middle of winter.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Triton2286;1718851 said:


> Wow...way to be completely useless.


...and don't put a plow on a 1 ton or below...


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

MajorDave;1719219 said:


> ...and don't put a plow on a 1 ton or below...


Yeah! Because a agricultural tractor or front end loader is ideal for every application  ! The average person with a larger driveway should spend $50k+ for a tractor instead of just putting a used $2000 plow on a truck they already own. I'm with ya major Dave! 98% of snow removal companies have been doing it wrong this WHOLE time. They should have just asked you. xysport

By the way Major...what kind of tractor is in your profile pic?


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a Western Unimount for sale. Its an extra just have sitting so I can't remeber if it's a 7.5 or 8ft. I used it for a while on my Dodge half ton. I'm not far from you in greater Detroit. If you're interested PM me. I've always had trouble piecing together used mounts and wiring, so when I mount a used plow, I just get the rest from the dealer, the sometimes have used parts laying around.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

For your application you can probably find one on craigs for a 1500-2500 depending on condition. You have to be patient and look daily. I was looking at used vplows as I heard they were 7k new. They were all 3k+ on craigslist. Once you factor in install+servicing the plow it would be an additional 6-7hundred. New plow installed was 5500 with a warranty. Keep looking and saving and you'll find a mint one


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1719252 said:


> Yeah! Because a agricultural tractor or front end loader is ideal for every application  ! The average person with a larger driveway should spend $50k+ for a tractor instead of just putting a used $2000 plow on a truck they already own. I'm with ya major Dave! 98% of snow removal companies have been doing it wrong this WHOLE time. They should have just asked you. xysport
> 
> By the way Major...what kind of tractor is in your profile pic?


...a big one with buttons and levers.....!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

allagashpm;1719548 said:


> For your application you can probably find one on craigs for a 1500-2500 depending on condition. You have to be patient and look daily. I was looking at used vplows as I heard they were 7k new. They were all 3k+ on craigslist. Once you factor in install+servicing the plow it would be an additional 6-7hundred. New plow installed was 5500 with a warranty. Keep looking and saving and you'll find a mint one


Seriously - keep looking and you will find a great deal...take ur time though and when it feels right, pull the trigger - and make sure as they have said - balance the TOTAL cost of a used one and getting it all set up...verses a new one...Good Luck!


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

Dude get a western hts it will be fine on ur 15 hundred i service 11 residentaials. Dont get a used one buy a brand new one.. Why? Cause for the extra 2 grand you get a warrenty, everythings nice and new, not beat Up. And its a ultra mount.. If you find one on craigs there usally beat up and are all unimounts. Most of the guys just give them paint jobs and make them look nice. Plus when something takes a crap on it your going to be paying $$$$ to find parts or get it fixed.What do u plan on plowing. If ur doing com get a 2500 with a v blade.


----------

